# A question about corys



## Robbieg (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Guys, so I did a little research on small cories for my 30g community tank, and cant seem to find the answer for my question. First off I have 5 neons, 5 harlequin raspboras, 4 emerald eye raspbora (picking up #5 today) 3 pygmy cory and 3 cory habrosus. Lots of live plants.

Now after everything that I read cories need to be in groups minimum 3. I cant seem to find any info on if the two types will shoal or be social with each other. Or should I make it 4 for each type. I want them to be really happy and they seem in good spirits lots of activity. Just want to know if I have done the right thing.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Corys will accept and live fine with other types. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 8 albino cories and i've noticed that they don't even school together.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep schools of 14 in my tanks. From my personal experience, 3 doesn't work well. I think a min of 6 is good. 

I have a few different kinds of cory, 14 of one kind, 6 of another. They don't school. But I get 3 of them in my 20g for a month and they were very shy. Once I moved them in with the other 3 cory, they became very active.

I say atleast 5-6 per school. They won't die, but they won't be "happy".


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

5 -6 is usually the number recommended for social fish that either shoal or school such as cories. 

Very similar species of the same size and colouration will usually school/shoal together, but I find that if they're too dissimilar (in terms of size or colouration) they won't tend to group together. 

I'm sure your cories will probably be fine - they're mid swimmers so they'll probably just join the other fish


----------



## Robbieg (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for the helpful tips, Ive been thinking about going this week and getting a few more of each. will keep you posted.


----------



## Echinate (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got 5 false bandit cores and one skunk cory (Who was mistakenly sold with one of the others)

The skunk seems to get on just dandy with the group, I suppose if they look enough alike they'll be comfortable together.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

funny thing, my hastatus (another pygmy type cory) which schools very tightly, won't school with the pygmaeus. The hastatus actually tries to school with the neon tetras instead lol


----------

